# Recessed cupholders



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

thinking about buying some cup holders to drill into my gunnel casting platform and poling platform so they are recessed, are they worth it? If so I was gonna buy some silicone as well Incase the double sided tape it comes with isn’t that good, should I just place the silicon under the lip of the cup holder or around it?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

JT McStravic said:


> are they worth it?


Yep. Splurge on them if you can. Big difference between the elcheapo plated cup holders and the spun aluminum or stainless cup holders.



JT McStravic said:


> If so I was gonna buy some silicone


Never use silicone. It's almost impossible to get that crap off of gelcoat.


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

jmrodandgun said:


> Yep. Splurge on them if you can. Big difference between the elcheapo plated cup holders and the spun aluminum or stainless cup holders.
> 
> 
> 
> Never use silicone. It's almost impossible to get that crap off of gelcoat.


Okay what should I use as a sealant then?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

JT McStravic said:


> Okay what should I use as a sealant then?


I don't know but I'm sure someone else will. I just know enough to know that silicone is a really bad idea.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

JT McStravic said:


> Okay what should I use as a sealant then?


We did this on a buddy’s skiff in the platforms, we sealed it from underneath with the white flex seal. It’s worked out well so far.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Use a latex adhesive caulk from home center. Will hold, not mold and can be pealed off cleanly later. Use under the lip, not around it. Unless you want to see your poor caulking job.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Ever thought of using the robo cup clamped onto platform? I looked into doing what you did at first then decided on the robo cup. It is awesome and doesn't move. Put coffee mug in it leaving house and trailer entire way to boat ramp no issues.

https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/rob...VC43ICh3h-g3kEAQYASABEgLtyfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Not sure how much room you have but these are sweet on bigger boats

http://www.gemlux.com/catalog/Rod-Holder-Cup-Holder

I just use a starboard cupholder from seasnell marine


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Bought a stainless steel cupholder insert from West Marine for my console shelf. Wasn't expensive and the double-sided tape has held up nicely. Snug fit to begin with. Don't think you'd need the caulk, but I'd only put it under the lip.

If you do you use caulk, a boat-builder buddy of mine taught me this trick:
Squirt a small amount of liquid dishwashing soap into a cup or can. Apply small bead of caulk, dip finger into the soap and smooth out the caulk. It won't stick to your finger and leaves a professional looking appearance.


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Sweet thank you guys for all the help!


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

JT McStravic said:


> thinking about buying some cup holders to drill into my gunnel casting platform and poling platform so they are recessed, are they worth it? If so I was gonna buy some silicone as well Incase the double sided tape it comes with isn’t that good, should I just place the silicon under the lip of the cup holder or around it?


Where do you live? If in East Orlando I have 3 extra that I bought and didn't use that I will sell you for $5 a piece.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0097MF4DU/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Same as what I bought. That's a great deal!


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Got too excited turns out they won’t fit in my gunnel but thanks for the help guys!


----------

